
Google's head of talent says that arrogance in job seekers is a major red flag - psim1
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-jobs-interviews-humility-collaboration-teamwork-skills-kyle-ewing-2019-12#
======
psim1
[https://outline.com/435yEA](https://outline.com/435yEA)

------
justinclift
> Google strongly values collaboration and teamwork.

So, except where it's to help other employees organise themselves for better
pay, better conditions, and trying to influence company direction for the
better?

------
Gunax
And if you're humble then you won't be perceived as confident.

"If you can't tell me why you are better than all of the other 100 applicants,
then fuck you. No hire."

Maybe the head of talent and I just have a different idea of what arrogance
is.

------
justinclift
Unskippable paywall.

